# [ASK] what is this flash technique name?



## Granad0 (Jun 22, 2011)

WARNING mature content
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4953761/

because I'm not a native English speaker, I don't know the keyword to look for tutorials how to make something like that.

If anybody knows please tell me 
I want to make something like that.. making bitmap bounce flexibly in adobe Flash

sorry if my English is bad. sorry if the source is mature content but i put warning, i hope it's ok.

Thank you!


----------



## Jw (Jun 22, 2011)

Though I have no clue about flash animating and cannot look at this atm, I think it may be a good idea to ask the creator of it and see if he or she can give any help. It's best if you attempt sending a note or private message to the individual so they're more likely to see it. Be kind and respectful but not offended if they don't share. Most decent artists will help out someone a little bit or give some advice, so it's worth a shot.

Thanks also for the Mature warning-- most people don't bother to do that and it's an awkward surprise, haha.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 22, 2011)

Horrible content aside, the actual graphical effect itself looks quite neat. I'm not sure if it's an actual bitmap or just massively detailed vector graphics though. Makes me want to screw around with Flash some more.

Edit: The lack of any interactive controls makes me wonder if it's just a Flash video and the actual animation was made through other means.

Edit edit: Yeah, given the size of the download and looking at some of the other stuff, I think it's just a video and the actual animation was done in a separate program.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 22, 2011)

Quoted from the artist's homepage:

_"For those who keep asking me how I do this animations.... I work with After Effects...
well... the rest you'll have to find for your own ;P
I know some artists who make excellent animations with Blender or any 3D program and gets similar results as mine
feel free to ask me to criticize your animation.. but I'll not teach how to use a tool_

So much for asking the artist -- with thousands of hits on his "animations" it's probably become a chore to even copy-paste a pre-written explanation. But you now have a starting point--Adobe After Effects

---PCJ


----------



## Granad0 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, i have received reply from creator of the animation. 
Apparently he do it with frame by frame with After Effects. It is called "Animating stills". I will look for more info and tutorials and try to learn.
If you have more info or keywords please share too. 
Thank you all for replies!


----------

